# Milwaukee 4.0 Amp Oldschool Sawzall



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

I just picked up a used oldschool Milwaukee 4.0amp heavy duty sawzall...the one with the allen key used to change the blade. It has a metalbox, probably maybe im guessing 15 years old or so? I read some reviews, supposedly a few die hards said that this was way better than the new 11 or 15 amp super sawzall and the new ones are made in China and this one is USA etc etc...tell me boys what did I just buy? Cost me $60 mint conditions guy said it was used 10 times...looks like he was being truthful.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

finakat said:


> I just picked up a used oldschool Milwaukee 4.0amp heavy duty sawzall...the one with the allen key used to change the blade. It has a metalbox, probably maybe im guessing 15 years old or so? I read some reviews, supposedly a few die hards said that this was way better than the new 11 or 15 amp super sawzall and the new ones are made in China and this one is USA etc etc...tell me boys what did I just buy? Cost me $60 mint conditions guy said it was used 10 times...looks like he was being truthful.


Are you sure it's only 4 amps? I have a old sawzall that uses the allen key and it is 12Amps. Great saw for demo.


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

It says on the metal plate on it, 120V 4.0A but maybe im just retarded. New nickname at work is "air hammer". Hold up im going to post some pics of this new toy from 1906


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah I am sure its 4 amps. I used one of those about 5 years ago...it not bad for cutting metal and what not, but the stroke is too short for most tasks and takes forever to cut when you compare it to the newer stuff.


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Im going to be using it for framing..cutting out old studs and what not here and there my boss has a bosch that he says is garbage so it can't be too bad..im not in my own biz I just do occasional sidejobs watchu think?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

everybody needs to own at least 1 real sawsall in their career,good luck with it:thumbsup:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

we probably all started with an old sawzall. before the quick disconnect cords that caught fire.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have an old milwaulkee in a metal case with the Allen key chuck.. 

My father gave it to me...

I think its 10 amp?

I now graduated to a 12 amp hilti... The best recip I've ever used......


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay true, and how's the Milwaukee?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

finakat said:


> Okay true, and how's the Milwaukee?


It's okay. Seemed under powered to me though.... And the keyed chuck is annoying...

Tuff saw though... Gotta love the metal case....


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

just recently got the new 12 amp milwaukee for christmas. works pretty good for me.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

What's with you "youngsters" and metal cases. I have one of those "old" sawzalls circa 1984, and it was replaced with a newer one circa 1995 and it still had a metal case.
I hardly use it except to cut up steel doors at my shop so they fit in my dumpster. On the job it's Makita 18v.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have one of the Milwaukee 4.0A saws. It works pretty good, but as others have said, it's a bit slow. The thing I hate about it is the hex allen key. The blade loosens up all the time. It's spewing grease out of the front, too. Still works, though. My go-to now is a 15A Milwaukee, which is a beast! Had that for a couple of years now.


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

I used it at work today, it got a few laughs when running next to the bosch 12 amp, but despite that boss insists that it is a good saw and that its okay that its slow, he says also its easier to make straight clean cuts with it. The other day one helper was using the bosch to cut out sheathing around a window frame and he ended up cutting all sloppy and even into some of the studs he took little slices out where the saw went off track. Boss screamed and ripped him a new one. He was using the bosch again today and the shoe fell off.

You're all right it is slow and the blade always comes loose with the allen key chuck but w.e.

I think this may be a good opportunity to put it on ebay and then use the profit to buy a Makita cordless recip. Anyone a fan of it? Im already invested in their cordless line.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

For serious demo work, you really need a corded recip saw. I have a 18V cordless DeWalt (I know, I know), and I almost never use it.


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

18v makita is ok for small light stuff. but really you need a corded one. if i was to just have one i would have a corded one for sure. cordless just is so slow and gutless.


----------



## nv1z (Jul 17, 2020)

*I just inherited one of these...*



finakat said:


> I just picked up a used oldschool Milwaukee 4.0amp heavy duty sawzall...the one with the allen key used to change the blade. It has a metalbox, probably maybe im guessing 15 years old or so? I read some reviews, supposedly a few die hards said that this was way better than the new 11 or 15 amp super sawzall and the new ones are made in China and this one is USA etc etc...tell me boys what did I just buy? Cost me $60 mint conditions guy said it was used 10 times...looks like he was being truthful.


I know this is an old thread, but I just inherited one of these sawzalls yesterday. It does indeed say 120V and 4.0A on the metal plate on top. The Milwaukee sawzalls that Home Depot sells are 12A to 15A or more. I have yet to put this sawzall into service. I have an old trailer that is already partially demo-ed. I still need to cut up the rest of the metal frame and plan to use this sawzall for it.

Perhaps someone can comment on how they account for the difference in amp rating between this model and the newer ones with three to four times the amp rating.


----------

